# Comment reconnaître un iPhone 3G d'un 3GS?



## lsr (30 Août 2009)

Salut à tous !
Je compte m'acheter un iPhone, mais d'occasion sans doute, donc jsuis en train de me renseigner histoire d'éviter d'acheter un iPhone 3G au prix d'un 3GS !
J'ai rien trouvé de convaincant sur google, donc c'est pour ca que je viens poster ici: savez vous quelles différences visuelles il y a entre un 3G et un 3GS (sans avoir à l'allumer) ? (mise à part la boite hein )
merci!


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

Oui, en effet, il y en a une bien visible&#8230;

Sur un iPhone 3G, au dos tu as marqué au bas du terminal "iPhone" suivi en dessous de sa capacité (en Go). Ces deux inscriptions sont inscrites en BLANC sur le 3G.

Sur le 3G S, ces deux indications sont écrites en argenté. Elles doivent toutes les deux briller, comme la Pomme qui est au dos...! 

MacU.


----------



## lsr (30 Août 2009)

Ok ! Merci !


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

lsr a dit:


> Ok ! Merci !



You're welcome.

La différence est TRÈS nette, tu n'auras aucune question supplémentaire à te poser!


----------



## lsr (30 Août 2009)

Est ce que la pomme du 3G est un peu dans le même genre que celle de l'ipod touch 2G ? (vu que j'en ai un ca pourrait m'aider à comparer)


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

lsr a dit:


> Est ce que la pomme du 3G est un peu dans le même genre que celle de l'ipod touch 2G ? (vu que j'en ai un ca pourrait m'aider à comparer)



Ce n'est pas une pomme sérigraphiée hein! C'est une pomme dans la coque qui brille à la lumière. Les inscriptions doivent être de la même couleur et texture, c'est tout!


----------



## lsr (30 Août 2009)

Ah oki d'accord! merci pour ces infos 

Bon je vais faire un gros hors sujet, mais j'hésites à acheter l'iPhone blanc, à cause des problèmes de décoloration vu que j'aimerais bien utiliser une housse en cuir noir...
Cette décoloration se produit lorsque l'appareil est en charge alors qu'il est dans la housse ou ca se produit même lorsqu'il est en veille ? :/

edit:
après avoir cherché un peu sur google, il apparaît que ca le fait n'importe quand... même si ca se nettoie facilement, je pense que je vais éviter le blanc


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

Le blanc est classe, mais bon&#8230;
Le 3G S en noir reste "mmouaaaahh"! 

Tu comptes faire la différence entre 3G et 3G S pour éviter les arnaques?!


----------



## lsr (30 Août 2009)

Bah disons que j'ai pas de 3G, alors j'ai pas envie de me faire avoir en achetant un 3GS à 450&#8364; alors qu'en réalité c'est un 3G...
 La j'ai  possibilité d'avoir un 3GS 16Go noir avec une housse en siliconne noir pour 480&#8364;... 
 Etat impeccable (aucune rayure), bloqué sur orange (j'ai orange donc à priori pas de problème), acheté le 19 juin 09... c'est un bon prix tu trouves ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

lsr a dit:


> C'est un bon prix tu trouves ?



Non, clairement non...! 
Mais après ça dépend aussi hein!


----------



## Onra (31 Août 2009)

Le pbm de la coloration apparaît lors d'un échauffement excessif de l'appareil. Ça n'arrive pas comme ça !

Sinon tu peux acheter une housse en cuir blanc. C'est trop la classe !


----------



## Nicolas_D (31 Août 2009)

lsr a dit:


> après avoir cherché un peu sur google, il apparaît que ca le fait n'importe quand... même si ca se nettoie facilement, je pense que je vais éviter le blanc



J'ai un iPhone 3GS blanc depuis juillet, j'avais la même peur que toi mais pour l'instant tout va bien, il n'est pas encore devenu jaune. Je l'ai mis dans une housse en cuir marron et je le recharge soit dedans soit sur le iCooly.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------




Onra a dit:


> Sinon tu peux acheter une housse en cuir blanc. C'est trop la classe !



Oui mais le cuir blanc est salissant aussi donc il faut protéger la housse et tu n'en finis plus :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Merci de ces témoignages! 
Mais je crois que les problèmes de décoloration sont sporadiques...


----------



## Onra (31 Août 2009)

Nicolas_D a dit:


> Oui mais le cuir blanc est salissant aussi donc il faut protéger la housse et tu n'en finis plus :rateau:



Non pas du tout. Enfin avec une utilisation normale j'entends.


----------

